# I love you Shadow



## madzombieguy (Jul 27, 2007)

Shadow was one of my best friends. He was always happy to see me, always. He was the most loyal and caring friend anyone could ever have, and today I found out that i'll never see him again.

He was nearly 13.

R.I.P Shadow, my wee man


----------



## ChrisBowman (Jan 1, 2008)

R.I.P and if you dont mid asking what happened to him????


----------



## madzombieguy (Jul 27, 2007)

He had been struggling a bit due to age combined with various problems he already had. He had to be put down


----------



## ChrisBowman (Jan 1, 2008)

soz about that mate....shunt of really asked

R.I.P


----------



## Raeven (Mar 15, 2007)

I am very sorry for your loss. RIP Shadow

* Dogs are not our whole life, but they make our lives whole.*
Roger Caras.

eace:


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Im soo sorry to hear that... Its so hard to lose a member of the family after so long...
R.I.P Shadow...


----------



## the chameleon man (Jan 31, 2008)

*sad...*

im so sorry man...
keep ur chin up...


----------



## macca 59 (Oct 10, 2007)

Sorry for your loss


----------



## macca59oh (Feb 25, 2008)

*R.I.P Shadow*

So sorry for your loss, my 'Lucy', had to leave me 6yrs ago now, she was 13 1/2, still miss her, not a day goes by that i don't thnk about her, as devastated as i was to lose her, i know she isn't suffering any more.


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

r.i.p


----------



## kitty (Jan 2, 2008)

r.i.p shadow

sorry hun it hurts to loose them but u gave him a great life


----------

